

Customer Support Rule #1 - Don't be a Robot - psychotik
http://crazyviraj.blogspot.com/2011/11/customer-support-rule-1-dont-be-robot.html

======
daedalus_j
A short article, but the point it makes is absolutely true. As an email tech
support provider my #1 tool in defusing the anger at a situation is responding
in a "real" way, often like what's shown in this article.

In 18 months of supporting 40k+ users I've yet to receive a single negative
comment about it.

